# Do You Like To Wear Shoes?



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2013)

Title says it all. 

I personally dislike wearing any shoes. In fact, as soon as I get home from somewhere the shoes fly off.

Is anyone else like this?


----------



## Minish (Feb 3, 2013)

Why would you wear shoes indoors anyway.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 3, 2013)

I used to be the exact same; socks came off too.

Now, I really don't care either way; I sometime don't even notice that I'm wearing shoes. I like have my feet warm, though, so I like wearing kneesocks this time of year.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2013)

Minish said:


> Why would you wear shoes indoors anyway.


In some cultures it is extremely rude to be barefoot indoors.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 3, 2013)

I wanna be a hobbit. Lots of meals and no shoes allowed.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 3, 2013)

Indoors not really, outdoors yes since I don't like parts of me hurting.

Also I don't really understand why laces are more common than velcro. In school it was seen like wearing laces is a sign of maturity or something, but now that I'm out of school I just wish I could go back. Velcro is _so_ much more convenient. If I get home and I'm all tired, I'll want to take my shoes off with my feet since I'd be too bothered to bend over to do it. But if you do that with laces you get in the situation where either your shoe will be too loose and you have to retie it when you put it back on, or you have to undo the laces before putting it on so your foot will be able to fit in in the first place.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 3, 2013)

...people wear shoes indoors?
I don't like wearing them indoors, but outdoors they're kind of neccessary to avoid hurting your feet.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> Indoors not really, outdoors yes since I don't like parts of me hurting.
> 
> Also I don't really understand why laces are more common than velcro. In school it was seen like wearing laces is a sign of maturity or something, but now that I'm out of school I just wish I could go back. Velcro is _so_ much more convenient. If I get home and I'm all tired, I'll want to take my shoes off with my feet since I'd be too bothered to bend over to do it. But if you do that with laces you get in the situation where either your shoe will be too loose and you have to retie it when you put it back on, or you have to undo the laces before putting it on so your foot will be able to fit in in the first place.


Yes, yes. YES.

I hate laces. In fact, the only pairs of shoes I own are both velcro.


----------



## Green (Feb 3, 2013)

Nobody said:


> In some cultures it is extremely rude to be barefoot indoors.


then when the hell are you supposed to take your shoes off?

anyways, i like wearing shoes when i'm wearing pants. when i'm wearing shorts it feels really weird though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2013)

Green said:


> then when the hell are you supposed to take your shoes off?


When you bathe and when you sleep.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

I could take some Pro Wings, make them cool, sell those. The sneakerheads would be like "Ah, he got the Velcros"...


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 3, 2013)

Green said:


> anyways, i like wearing shoes when i'm wearing pants. when i'm wearing shorts it feels really weird though.


At least it's not socks and sandals


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't wear shoes indoors, that would make everything muddy in 3/4 seasons.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 4, 2013)

Green said:


> then when the hell are you supposed to take your shoes off?
> 
> anyways, i like wearing shoes when i'm wearing pants. when i'm wearing shorts it feels really weird though.


Flip-flops are better with shorts.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 4, 2013)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I wanna be a hobbit. Lots of meals and no shoes allowed.


This. So bad.

And usually, when I get to my mom's car, my shoes go off.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 4, 2013)

Depends on the shoes, depends on the venue. I don't wear shoes in my apartment, but do basically everywhere else.

I just got these bad boys and I cannot wait to wear them for Saturday's concert.

I want boots.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2013)

Tarvos said:


> I don't wear shoes indoors, that would make everything muddy in 3/4 seasons.


This. Around here summer is really the only time you can get away with wearing shoes inside without mucking up the floors. 

When I come home my work boots go flying as soon as I can get the damn things unlaced. They are steel toed and heavy. Weird thing is they are fine and comfy at work, but as soon as I walk in my front door they are foot prisons and I can't stand them.

About the laces thing, I have my shoe laces done so that I don't ever need to tie them, and they just slip on/off. And anyways they, unlike the demon boots, are actually pretty comfortable to wear for long periods of time. 

Still can't beat going barefoot, though.


----------



## Minish (Feb 4, 2013)

If you like something on your feet, wear slippers! I actually wouldn't much mind wearing shoes more, being without ~prescribed~ insoles for too long kind of messes up my feet! :c


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 4, 2013)

having dirty feet is like one of the most uncomfortable things for me, so if my feet are gonna get dirty I'm gonna put shoes on. indoors I'd kinda rather not if i can help it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 4, 2013)

Outdoors yes because I don't particularly enjoy stepping on broken glass barefoot. 

Indoors fuck no because my feet would get clammy and nasty. Unless they're slippers. Slippers are a whole different story.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 4, 2013)

I love wearing shoes! Ya'll are weird. They can make or break an outfit they are excellent and fashionable and lovely aah

needs to be GOOD shoes though. my feet are super shitty so i can't wear like £2 flats from primark or bad things happen. but aahhh fashion aah shoes


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 4, 2013)

i can't stand wearing shoes and/or socks indoors, so whenever they get cold i just wear my beat up brown house shoes
otherwise, i only wear the same beat up pairs of tennis shoes outside
and my feet have really high arches so i can't wear shoes like Converse or Vans or something


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 4, 2013)

During the summer, I refuse to wear shoes, even outside.  During the Autumn/Winter, though, normally I wear them in the house.  Don't call me a wuss, but I despise mud with every fiber of my being, so I stay away from it generally.  I normally have clean shoes and so my parents don't mind me wearing them indoors.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 4, 2013)

I forgot to add that I hate wearing socks at any time, under any circumstances.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 5, 2013)

I like having bare feet. It means I can walk on my tiptoes if I want to (which I do sometimes).


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, not to mention I have flat feet, so if I _do_ wear shoes, they have inserts.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 8, 2013)

I generally don't have a problem with shoes--unless they are high heels. I'll wear high heels if the outing I am going to is less than 6 hours long, but longer than that, I stick to flats. The biggest mistake ever was going to a REALLY long wedding (Nine hours long!!) wearing the most uncomfortable high heels in the world.

I prefer to take off my shoes inside my own house, but if people are over, I keep them on, for some reason :P And at other peoples' houses, I see what everybody else does with their shoes first, so I don't mess anything up.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 8, 2013)

I have excellent boot-slippers that I love wearing around the house because being barefoot is rubbish :( Barefootedness is especially bad in winter because the kitchen and bathroom floors are so cold, but even the rest of the time you might kick a table leg or _stand on lego_ and who wants to take the chance on _that kind of pain_???


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't really like barefootedness because feet can be all sweaty and smelly ew and the way toes can move independently of the rest of the foot makes them really creepy.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 9, 2013)

But but fingers are the same. You're not creeped out by fingers are you


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 9, 2013)

Sangfroidish said:


> But but fingers are the same. You're not creeped out by fingers are you


I'm either desensitised to fingers or it's the fact that toes are like that put together with the smelly/sweatyness of feet.

Also fingers are more spread out so they're like a starfish whereas toes all point the same way so they're like a Zoidberg mouth.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 18, 2013)

I really hate wearing shoes!


----------



## CJBlazer (Feb 18, 2013)

I prefer either or. Shoes are meant to protect the feet but sometimes being  barefoot is more fun. :)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah. I don't mind sneakers (especially if they're cheap which i'll explain in a second), but high heels are _hell_ to walk in after a while. Especially if you're wearing them for Halloween. I'd know, I was River Song.
The reason I like cheap ones is because the soles aren't as thick and I can feel the ground beneath my feet more easily. I like being barefoot just as a by-product of tae kwon do; I'm more comfortable with having my feet on the ground where I can feel them. It's also a lot easier to moonwalk barefooted or with cheap shoes. which is a really really stupid reason but

EDIT: I love army boots though and rockstar boots just good boots in general so long as they're not high heeled
they make me feel so _cool_


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 20, 2013)

I like being barefoot in my house, it feels comphier xD;

But mary jane shoes are cute. :3


----------



## Flazeah (Feb 22, 2013)

Shoes are fun aesthetically! I love boots especially. But I prefer nothing on my feet; feels much nicer in general, most noticeably when running on grass. Also, one of my ankles is weird and sometimes makes my foot buckle under me upon impact when I'm sprinting or leaping and that's much more likely to happen in shoes.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Feb 23, 2013)

i hate being barefoot unless i'm going to sleep, no idea why though, lol

and i can't stand sandals, flip-flops or anything of the like; i like my feet to be comfortable, especially with as much walking, standing and running around that i have to do at work (granted you HAVE to wear some form of black shoes, be it gym shoes or boots), but i simply do not find sandals or barefoot to be comfortable

... which also reminds me that i kind of need new ones, the ones i have now are old, covered in flour and the soles are worn down and full of holes from the way i walk, lol

also socks. socks are always a plus, especially if i can slide around in them on the kitchen floor or something


----------



## Apodosira (Mar 17, 2013)

When I am at home: no. When I am outside of home: yes. The shoes I don are velcro. I dislike wearing sandals.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I do like wearing my pink hello kitty slippers. :)

I guess I like the snugginess of sneakers too though...
n////n;


----------



## Ever (Apr 27, 2013)

Coming from an Asian household, I've never been allowed to wear shoes in the house. No matter whose house I visit, I feel very uncomfortable with shoes on. 
Outside, I prefer to wear flip flops. The way my feet are, most shoes squish my toes together in a rather irritating/painful way, but I dislike having dirty feet so yes, shoes outside.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 27, 2013)

Typically, I dislike wearing shoes, but I do like wearing socks. I don't like them so much as to not wear them in public, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I like wearing socks too, since bare feet are icky and sweaty and smelly. Socks are warm and soft and make it easy to slide around on shiny floors.


----------



## LaDestitute (Apr 30, 2013)

Shoes? That's like asking if someone wears clothes or drinks water.

But on this subject, I like being barefoot a lot.


----------

